# How many cups of coffee a day do you drink?



## SFW (Jul 11, 2012)

I probably drink 10-12 cups a day, easily.

Just curious what everyone else drinks.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 11, 2012)

If you got some of the Peruvian I would be all about it but I stick to coffee, doing rails on the desk at work might not go over well.  Though, if I made it really big it would be fucking money to buy the company, roll in and just start blasting rails and slamming shots on my desk and look at people with the biggest shit grin on my face.  Anyways, off topic, you crazy fucks probably down too much but I want to hear about it.


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 11, 2012)

4-5. And I thought I drank a lot of coffee, holy shit!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 11, 2012)

No coffee for me, but i do like tea! I also take caffeine pills.


----------



## Dath (Jul 11, 2012)

4-5 cups a day ... Little more during winter.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 11, 2012)

The stuff we have at work, despite being Starbucks brand, is just nasty -- way too acidic for me and you can't cover the flavor w/ anything. Thus I make my own and load up a travel mug in the morning and don't bother refilling w/ the garbage at work.  I typically have a diet coke w/ lunch and cycle on & off thermos. I don't like getting really hopped up on caffeine and particularly can't deal w/ strong thermos any more.


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

2 in am 2 before the gym


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 12, 2012)

one big expresso


----------



## lee111s (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't like it. But I have 200mg caffeine tablets


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 12, 2012)

16 oz coffee with a shot of expresso in the am.   sometimes the same in the pm, but not always


----------



## rage racing (Jul 12, 2012)

no coffee for me.....but I pop 200mg caffine pills pre-workout


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 12, 2012)

usually 1
and sometimes 2
i prefer drinkink φραπε
Frapp? coffee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
greek ice coffee
????? - ????????? Google


now i have not drink any coffee for the last two weeks and i feel more energized than when i drunk


----------



## vortrit (Jul 12, 2012)

It depends, but I tend to drink four or five times as much in the winter.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 12, 2012)

I drink if able...one, but sometimes with needs to be met for an awake mode two cups.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Only drank it while in the military...was waking up at 3am working on a flight line so I didn't want to crash into a plane lol. I have no use for coffee or alcohol anymore


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2012)

1 maybe 2 cups a day for me, but I'll admit, I use a rather large coffee mug.


----------



## fit26 (Jul 14, 2012)

I drink one or two cups a week before cardio.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2012)

i make my coffee super strong and drink iced coffee in ball jars in the summer so probably get more coffee in a cup than the avg consumer. 







my jars are antique and much cooler.


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2012)

Love Coffee...................8 - 10cups a day    sometimes much more......depends ..


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 14, 2012)

I never got into coffee because I know it'd turn me into a hooked junkie on it.  When I'm at work I like to have a cup of Red Rose tea but I'm trying to get into green tea now.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> I probably drink 10-12 cups a day, easily.
> 
> Just curious what everyone else drinks.



I drink 1-2 cups per day.

Always drink one cup in the morning (Nezcafe, no sugar, no cream; straight black).

If I have to work at night I will have one cup before starting work.


----------



## Powermaster (Jul 16, 2012)

One 20oz is it for me daily


----------



## flynike (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Jul 16, 2012)

I can do 4-6 cups a day and I can go without 
on average 4 cups


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2012)

2-4 cups black , I like it cold or hot just depends on the temp outside . But always hot first thing in the morning ...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 17, 2012)

I noticed that I make 8 cups according to my coffee maker but it only fills my cup 4 times. I consider that to be only 4 cups. Anyone else going by their cups and not the coffee maker?


----------



## Asher22 (Jul 18, 2012)

I created it really big it would be banging cash to buy the organization, throw in and just begin shooting tracks and slamming injections on my table and look at individuals with the greatest crap smile on my experience. Anyways, off subject, you insane screws probably down too much but I want to listen to about it.


----------



## jimm (Jul 21, 2012)

at work 3-4 at home maybe 1-2


----------



## jimm (Jul 21, 2012)

gamma said:


> 2-4 cups black , I like it cold or hot just depends on the temp outside . But always hot first thing in the morning ...




str8 up need that caffine hit every morning ha


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

early mornings on my day off, I like some coffee and baileys in my thermos put on some surf trunks and walk down to the beach, put my feet in the water and throw out a fishing line


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

Drink very little coffee, but smash 1-2L of weak green tea during a working day


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 22, 2012)

About 2 to 4 cups a day. Sometimes 1 cup and then 2 energy drinks through the day


----------

